# pumpmaster 760



## lilbuck (Dec 19, 2008)

pumpmaster 760... can i kill a squirrel with this


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

With good pellets and within about 8 yards, I would say so. But if you want to try and take them further than that, get something else.

The pellets you might want to try would be domed point or Gamo Master Point pellets. If they work well, you might also be able to use the Gamo Raptor pellets, but a lot of people have accuracy issues with them. If you have the cash you could even use some predator pellets, but they run about $14 a tin. They hit _hard_.

To anybody bashing my limits on the pumpmaster, too bad. I have used one, and I just plain wouldn't use it for game unless it was really close or a dire survival emergency. It just doesn't have enough power for me to use or recommend it for small game when I know what else there is that could be used.

If at all possible, if I were you I would get a good break-barrel pellet rifle, find the pellets that work the best with it, and hunt with that.


----------



## FINALK (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the same gun as you the pumpmaster I mean you will hit it but you wont kill it! I shot a squirrel from 15Y with that and it just fell of the tree and run back up it. I chased that squirrel for hours no harm done to squirrel.

Go get a gun with like over 800 fps I have a RWS (german made) 1000 FPS DIANA model 24 pellet gun! one of the best pellet guns ever made dont waste your time

I have tryed hunting with a pumpmaster


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

when i shot a squirrel with mine, if fell right out of the tree and flopped around some.pretty good eh?


----------



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

For me, I wouldn't it is too weak to bother with. Because I once had to shoot a gopher with one because it was under my deck and it didn't flinch! It won't work even if you are accurate with it get a gun with over 1000 fps.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

wow this topics been brought up about umpteen times now, use the search feature


----------



## 1100 LT20 (Jan 28, 2009)

its a good gun for just messing around or shooting birds but its a little underpowered for squirrels


----------

